# Chipped tooth- can't stop crying



## Noel Snow (May 6, 2015)

Sorry for posting this. I chipped one of my lower front teeth and can't stop crying and worrying. My dentist's office won't open for two hours.  I know this wouldn't be a big deal for most people but I have body dysmorphia. The smallest flaw or change to my appearance is panic attack inducing. I tried to distract myself by watching TV but it's no use. The longer this goes on the more I want to start cutting or try filing the tooth myself. I feel broken.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

do not TOUCH your tooth.  It will make it worse, and then you will be even more upset.   I know it is upsetting, but your dentist can fix it for you and then you will be able to relax.

You are not broken.  your tooth does not define who you are as a person.


----------

